# Using old carpets as templates for new ones



## andrewball1000

I need my carpets as insulation so they have taken a hammering over the last five years and lowered the tone and value of the MH.

They are also in four separate pieces (when two would do). They also didn't fit well and left gaps and other areas in the cab uncovered. 

I stitched three of them together using small cable ties, then used Gaffer tape (with one end folded over on itself) as tabs to mark the small gaps, and paper sheets to mark the larger areas in the cab. This gave me exact templates I was able to cut off site without the need to try to fit in-situ. I then had these edges whipped locally.

Carpet was from Carpetright. Whole job cost just over £300 and I am well chuffed with the result. I shan't sell it now.


----------



## chilly

I did exactly the same with the tape and paper templates. Used offcuts of our new bedroom carpet. They fitted so well it didn't need whipping :wink2: Cost ...Nowt:smile2:


----------



## HermanHymer

Nice looking job Andrew!


----------



## tugboat

Nice job, Andrew, but how do you keep it all clean when you're away on a trip?

I recently fitted out my van with Turtle Mats, which don't move at all on the laminate floor. When they get the inevitable dirt and grass carried in, I just take them outside and beat the living sh daylights out of them with a walking pole. They go in the washing machine when I get home.


----------



## andrewball1000

tugboat said:


> Nice job, Andrew, but how do you keep it all clean when you're away on a trip?
> 
> I recently fitted out my van with Turtle Mats, which don't move at all on the laminate floor. When they get the inevitable dirt and grass carried in, I just take them outside and beat the living sh daylights out of them with a walking pole. They go in the washing machine when I get home.


yes I'm a great fan of Turtle mats as they absorb wet so well. I have had one from day1 but have a plastic door mat just in front of it. The first scrapes off any mud and the second dries the shoes. The problem with both is they tend to walk out the door in use due to them being on a carpet.

I have replaced the Turtle mat with an offcut and sewn a small loop of tape to catch onto a hook I have added beside it. The plastic mat has a longer loop. It works very well.

The new carpets are easily removed and cleaned outside. Apparently you can even use weak bleach solution. On a trip I use a 12v vacuum.


----------



## deefordog

Nice job Andrew - interested in who did the whipping.


----------



## andrewball1000

deefordog said:


> Nice job Andrew - interested in who did the whipping.


I googled and found a couple working out of a Barn near Bray. I went to see them first with a sample of the carpet before I bought it. They were excellent. Some of the boat owners on the Thames use them too.


----------



## tugboat

Excellent wheeze with the hook and loops, Andrew.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Nice Job Andy >

I was thinking if doing ours, but they are a really tight fit so may get away with no whipping, and boy don't they know how to charge for that job.


----------



## powerplus

hi andrew

nice job

it is better than i did i copied the original mats and added a bit hear and there and had them wipped

carpet cost £20 and whipping £60

i think the whipping was £4 per meter

i live in ascot and like you did look around but did not find the people in bray but found a couple in frimley surrey

they did a nice job and it wearing well considering i was in the dust and sand of portugal for 3 months early this year
and going back next month till the spring

i would suggest like you that people get a good quality off-cut as the whipping is more £ than the carpet

you sound as if you are local to me 


barry


----------



## andrewball1000

powerplus said:


> ...you sound as if you are local to me
> 
> barry


Maidenhead Barry.

These are the people I used for the whipping. http://www.hcscarpetcare.co.uk/contact.html

I also found an upholsterers in Wargrave that repaired some of my cushions for me. They are on a Farm too. Did a very good job. http://wargrave.cylex-uk.co.uk/company/richmond-upholstery-13743498.html


----------



## Morphology

Wow, Andrew!

The carpets in my 650MF look soooo similar to your 'before' shots. This has got me thinking that I really ought to do something similar.

Were the whipping people able to do the edges of the holes round the air vents / table leg, etc - the lack of whipping round those on the current carpets really lets the show down.

Re the cushions: Were they able to repair the backs where the velcro just rips the thin nylon covering to shreds?

Morph


----------



## andrewball1000

Morphology said:


> Were the whipping people able to do the edges of the holes round the air vents / table leg, etc - the lack of whipping round those on the current carpets really lets the show down.
> 
> Re the cushions: Were they able to repair the backs where the velcro just rips the thin nylon covering to shreds?
> 
> Morph


Yes they did manage to do the all the whipping, including the air vents which were the most difficult. They also never lined up before. I am surprised that your current ones are not whipped, as mine were.

Combining the three pieces together has reduced the edges needing whipping and also transformed the feel of the van to a Home, especially in the cab area where I have increased the carpet coverage considerably.

You guessed right about the velcro damage to the cushion backs. I had new stronger patches put over the damaged areas. The velcro doesnt grip to these and doesnt need to as the cushions are a tight fit anyway.

The main job I needed them to do was to repair the underside of one of the bed cushions as this had split. I did get the cover off without damaging the zip, which is difficult as it is at the end, rather than down the length. They were surprised that I had managed it, so I paid them extra to refit the repaired one.

If you do consider doing yours, then have a look at this carpet. I dont know the colour scheme of your upholstery but this one is lighter than my old carpet but the supplementary colours match perfectly with those in the upright cushions. It has lightened the interior. The carpet has a definite longitudinal stripe and I wasnt sure which way it would come so I went for a 3m x 3m which gave me the option of which way to use it. I have attached some drawings I did at the outset which may be useful to you.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

andrewball1000 said:


> Yes they did manage to do the all the whipping, including the air vents which were the most difficult. They also never lined up before. I am surprised that your current ones are not whipped, as mine were.
> 
> Combining the three pieces together has reduced the edges needing whipping and also transformed the feel of the van to a Home, especially in the cab area where I have increased the carpet coverage considerably.
> 
> You guessed right about the velcro damage to the cushion backs. I had new stronger patches put over the damaged areas. The velcro doesnt grip to these and doesnt need to as the cushions are a tight fit anyway.
> 
> The main job I needed them to do was to repair the underside of one of the bed cushions as this had split. I did get the cover off without damaging the zip, which is difficult as it is at the end, rather than down the length. They were surprised that I had managed it, so I paid them extra to refit the repaired one.
> 
> If you do consider doing yours, then have a look at this carpet. I dont know the colour scheme of your upholstery but this one is lighter than my old carpet but the supplementary colours match perfectly with those in the upright cushions. It has lightened the interior. The carpet has a definite longitudinal stripe and I wasnt sure which way it would come so I went for a 3m x 3m which gave me the option of which way to use it. I have attached some drawings I did at the outset which may be useful to you.


Nice drawings Andy, which package did you use?


----------



## andrewball1000

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Nice drawings Andy, which package did you use?


Thanks. Turbocad 2d. I have had it for some time now and I expect there are better ones about. I know how this one works so have stuck with it. The are some good 3d ones too but I find them more complicated to use.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

andrewball1000 said:


> Thanks. Turbocad 2d. I have had it for some time now and I expect there are better ones about. I know how this one works so have stuck with it. The are some good 3d ones too but I find them more complicated to use.


Cheers, I was hoping it was new and numty usable one, I can't get my head around CAD despite trying several times, so end up using standard drawing apps.


----------



## Morphology

andrewball1000 said:


> Yes they did manage to do the all the whipping, including the air vents which were the most difficult. They also never lined up before. I am surprised that your current ones are not whipped, as mine were.
> 
> Combining the three pieces together has reduced the edges needing whipping and also transformed the feel of the van to a Home, especially in the cab area where I have increased the carpet coverage considerably.
> 
> You guessed right about the velcro damage to the cushion backs. I had new stronger patches put over the damaged areas. The velcro doesnt grip to these and doesnt need to as the cushions are a tight fit anyway.
> 
> The main job I needed them to do was to repair the underside of one of the bed cushions as this had split. I did get the cover off without damaging the zip, which is difficult as it is at the end, rather than down the length. They were surprised that I had managed it, so I paid them extra to refit the repaired one.
> 
> If you do consider doing yours, then have a look at this carpet. I dont know the colour scheme of your upholstery but this one is lighter than my old carpet but the supplementary colours match perfectly with those in the upright cushions. It has lightened the interior. The carpet has a definite longitudinal stripe and I wasnt sure which way it would come so I went for a 3m x 3m which gave me the option of which way to use it. I have attached some drawings I did at the outset which may be useful to you.


My existing holes for air vents / table leg aren't whipped, so they probably looked a bit tatty from day one.

I recently replaced the two-piece mattress on the French bed with a single custom made Duvalite mattress. Not cheap (£500) but I have been very pleased with it. Being a single-piece mattress makes it a bit more difficult to lift up to access the under-bed storage area, but it also prevents the half nearest the centre of the van moving during the night, which was a right pain.


----------



## andrewball1000

Morphology said:


> ...
> I recently replaced the two-piece mattress on the French bed with a single custom made Duvalite mattress. Not cheap (£500) but I have been very pleased with it. Being a single-piece mattress makes it a bit more difficult to lift up to access the under-bed storage area,


Ah. I put a 2" memory foam over the top of the two pieces instead


----------



## tugboat

Does that make the 2 pieces remember to stay together?


----------



## Spacerunner

FWIW
Fiat main dealer accessory departments do a good quality tailored cab carpet. It's black with a waterproof backing and very hard wearing and a dinky embroidered Ducato on it. Has two fixing studs (easy fit) to keep it in place. Mine cost about £40 8 years ago and still going strong after some serious abuse.


----------



## andrewball1000

tugboat said:


> Does that make the 2 pieces remember to stay together?


they are locked in on three and a bit sides so dont move. The topper gives more comfort while still allowing access below.


----------



## andrewball1000

Spacerunner said:


> FWIW
> Fiat main dealer accessory departments do a good quality tailored cab carpet. It's black with a waterproof backing and very hard wearing and a dinky embroidered Ducato on it. Has two fixing studs (easy fit) to keep it in place. Mine cost about £40 8 years ago and still going strong after some serious abuse.


but the Knaus chassis is Renault. It does have fixing studs which I used with previous rubber mats, but now the new carpets cover more of the cab area and integrate it better visually with the rest of the motorhome. I have put the rubber mats back and the driver one it cable tied to the steering column.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

A cheaper way would be to glue some old carpet pieces to your slippers > >


----------

